# Aquascaping



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

What are brand of epoxy is best for Aquascaping dry rock?


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

I recently used JB Waterweld with good results
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/jb-waterweld-0383792p.html#.VlzXmL9bp7M

It dries a light grey color.

It's basically the same as the reef specific brands, although many of those are purple, which you may prefer. To me both colors stand out until covered with coraline anyways.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Works well and cheaper then the reef stuff. It's basically the same thing. Just repackaged.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Try this:
Splash Zone epoxy 2 part. This is the stuff the coral farms glue rocks together with. Also used for large rock displays in public aquariums.
It will not come apart.
It is permanent.
Can be tinted to look like coralline algae.
I have not tried it, but will be ordering some to build my next rock display in January.
http://www.go2marine.com/product/79357F/splash-zone-compound-underwater-epoxy-putty-a-788.html


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

You can also use CPVC. That's what I used to make my pillars. I bought a 10' section and a few elbows and made stand sort of. Drilled dry Rock and voila! Now, this only works if you want straighter rocks. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

